
ORM (Object Relation Mapper) for Elasticsearch - mayankchutani
https://github.com/mayank-chutani/elasticsearch-orm
======
mayankchutani
I use Elasticsearch extensively at my job so I created this ORM to augment my
ES usage. All constructive feedback are welcome. Few highlights of the
project: 1\. Handles geoqueries 2\. Versioning enabled 3\. Handles Date fields

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mayankchutani
@brudgers Thank you for your suggestion. As I was trying to do the same, it
seems like HN doesn't allow to update the title of the posts, neither I'm able
to repost the same with "Show HN" in the title. Do you have any suggestion to
make it work?

~~~
asadlionpk
I think it locks after an hour or two.

~~~
mayankchutani
Yeah I can't change it anymore. Thanks anyway :)

------
tommikaikkonen
How does this compare to elasticsearch-dsl?

